# Polishing and cleaning ACL bottles



## llafoe (Sep 18, 2013)

Is it possible to polish the case wear on the high areas of ACL bottles?

 Also, is there a solvent or cleaner that will clean the dirt stains from the ACL?


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 19, 2013)

Howdy Larry,

 I think that polishing patches of an ACL would be a mighty sticky wicket, and ultimately unsuccessful. If I understand case wear correctly, you've got a panoply of minuscule conchoidal fractures that cover the high points. You'd need to do significant cutting, I know not how, to get beneath the fractures. 

 You would dramatically transform the appearance with stripes of polished glass, I would think.

 I'm a complete yutz on the cleaning front, but have had some success making a paste of Bar Keepers Friend, and lightly finger rubbing said schmutzy paint.


----------

